# Synchronisation et gestion de deux Mac ensemble



## Firedow (8 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je vais essayer de faire simple et concis pour expliquer ma situation en 4 points, si vous avez une réponse pour l'une d'elle je vous serais infiniment reconnaissant 

1) J'ai depuis peu deux Mac dans mon appart, un Macbook Pro 13" de 2010 et depuis quelques semaines un Mac Pro de 2008.
Quand je suis en déplacement, je suis pratiquement toujours avec mon Macbook et une fois arrivé à la maison je préfère profiter de la puissance de mon Mac Pro (logique implacable). Mais le problème c'est que je bosse autant en extérieur que chez moi.
L'idée serait donc de "synchroniser" mes dossiers entre les deux Mac. Que ce soit la création, la modification ou la suppression de fichier. J'aimerais que tout cela se passe en wifi et que je n'ai pas de câble à connecter. Je ne sais pas quel logiciel serait le plus adapté pour cela, j'ai pensé à Carbon Copy Cloner mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé donc avant de me lancer je fais appelle à vous 

2) De plus, j'ai un disque dur externe qui sera branché en permanence sur mon Mac Pro en firewire 800. J'aimerai que celui-ci fasse une copie Time Machine de mes deux Mac (enfin vu que les fichiers vont être les mêmes (seuls certains logiciels seront en plus sur le Mac Pro), une copie d'un seul devrait suffire.
Sur une seconde partition de ce disque dur externe, j'ai stockés des films et des photos. J'aimerai également savoir comment le mettre en partage sur mon réseau avec un mot de passe pour pouvoir y accéder (si cela est possible bien sûr )

3) Par ailleurs, j'ai des enceintes Soundsticks III branché avec un connecteur jack au Mac Pro. J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de partager les enceintes avec les autres ordinateurs du réseau quand le Mac Pro est allumé. Il aurait alors un peu la fonction Airplay d'une borne Airport Express.

4) Enfin dernièrement. Si vous me lisez toujours, je vous remercie 
Vu que je viens d'acquérir ce Mac Pro (je l'ai eu pour pas cher c'est pour ça que j'ai la chance de l'avoir). J'aimerai bien me monter un petit serveur personnel. Je suis totalement néophyte sur ce sujet là mais j'aimerai bien découvrir cet univers et "bidouiller" un peu. Je ne sais pas exactement quels sont toutes les possibilités d'un serveur, mais ça m'intéresse d'en apprendre plus.
Celui-ci ne tournerait peut être pas 24h sur 24h mais voila ce que j'aimerai bien pouvoir faire : si je suis en extérieur et que j'ai une connexion internet, que les deux Mac se synchronisent et que je n'ai pas à attendre d'être rentrer chez moi pour que ça soit fait. Ou encore de demander au Mac Pro de télécharger une série (libre de droit bien sûr) quand je suis à l'extérieur et n'avoir plus qu'à démarrer la vidéo quand j'arrive. 

Enfin je m'arrête là mais le 4ème point est non exhaustif.
Je vous remercie de m'avoir lu


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2013)

1) je dirais que Dropbox, Skydrive etc. seraient une bonne solution.
2) aucune idée
3) aucune idée
4) un serveur pourquoi pas mais pour servir quoi ? la messagerie ? serveur de fichiers ? Tu peux toujours jeter un oeil sur OS X Server (pas cher). Sinon, il y a divers moyens d'accéder à sa machine depuis l'extérieur, donc de lancer des commandes depuis cette même machine.


----------



## Firedow (8 Mai 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.
J'ai pensé à une solution comme Dropbox, mais je cherche une solution où les fichiers sont directement envoyé entre les Mac et sans passer par un serveur externe, car le problème de ce genre de solution c'est la vitesse de synchronisation des fichiers lourds. Pour un 1Go, il y en presque pour une heure !


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Mai 2013)

Firedow a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> J'ai pensé à une solution comme Dropbox, mais je cherche une solution où les fichiers sont directement envoyé entre les Mac et sans passer par un serveur externe, car le problème de ce genre de solution c'est la vitesse de synchronisation des fichiers lourds. Pour un 1Go, il y en presque pour une heure !



OSX server sur ton Mac fixe et ca regle ets problèmes...


----------



## Aliboron (9 Mai 2013)

1) une solution de clonage risque de vite te poser problème, parce que ça prend du temps, et encore plus si tu le fais sans fil. Si en plus tu espères le faire par internet, ça devient vite insupportable (problème de débit "montant"). Il existe pas mal d'outils de synchronisation et de sauvegarde, ceci dit, parmi lesquels Chronosync, par exemple.

2) concernant Time Machine, on ne voit pas pourquoi ça poserait problème. Pour le partage sur internet d'un volume de ton disque externe, c'est possible mais on commence à se rapprocher des fonction d'un NAS avec tout ça. En effet, l'utilisation de Mac OS X Server serait une réponse qui pourrait convenir. Mais de nouveau, ne pas trop se faire d'illusion sur une utilisation à distance, ça ne peut être qu'épisodique (à moins de disposer d'un abonnement d'enfer avec un débit montant incroyable).


----------



## Louis Prunelle (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je ne peux dire un mot que sur la synchronisation.
Voici comment je fais avec 2 Macs pros et un Macbook:
1) Le système et les apps tierces sont installés sur une partition (volume de démarrage).
Tous mes dossiers sont sur d'autres volumes. Je peux donc réinstaller Mac OS X sans m'inquiéter pour mon travail.
2) Chacun des trois volumes de démarrage a son Time Machine; sur un volume interne pour chaque MP, et sur un externe pour le Mb. Pas de Time Machine pour les volumes de stockage; ce n'est pas fait pour ça.
3) Les 3 machines sont en réseau local (reliées au routeur par câbles Ethernet. Ça va beaucoup plus vite, et le Wifi est dangereux pour la rétine (pour la mienne, au moins).
4) Les 3 volumes de démarrage sont indépendants: jamais de clone. D'abord, les machines de dates différentes n'acceptent pas forcément la même version d'OS X; et les trois ne peuvent pas porter le même nom. En plus, je n'ai pas les mêmes paramètres de préférences sur les 3.
5) Je ne m'occupe donc de mettre à jour que les volumes de stockage (mon travail), et le fais avec Personal Backup.
Une précaution importante: créer sur chaque volume de stockage un dossier racine qui comportera tous les autres dossiers.
Ainsi, le script de sauvegarde totale (si le volume qui reçoit est de taille suffisante) sera: ce dossier racine sur le volume de l'autre ordinateur.
En cas de synchronisation, ce sont deux dossiers ou plus que tu synchroniseras; certainement pas des volumes entiers qui ne peuvent pas avoir la même taille sur un portable et un ordi de bureau.


----------

